# Is it snowing where you are?



## Pat H (Feb 5, 2010)

Storms are not here yet in the Pocono Mountains. We're only expected to get 3-6". Philly is bracing for a top ten snowstorm. It amazes me that Philly normally gets so little snow when it is so cold there in the winter.

So what's it doing where you are? Those of you in warm areas, you really don't need to chime in and tell us how nice your weather is!


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 5, 2010)

Its a little chilly on So Cal today.. we've gotten an 1/8" of rain and temps are dropping to the low 50's


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually, here in the usually cold and rainy Pacific Northwest near Seattle, we're having a heat wave of sorts.  In my town today as of 3:30 PM it's clear, sunny, and currently 57 degrees.  Normally at this time of year we'd be in the 20's to low 30s, snowy/rainy, and very gray.  It's been this way for weeks.  They blame El Nińo.  

Weird winter we're having.  Go figure...  Note that nobody here is complaining.   

Dave


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 5, 2010)

Northwest Ohio, snowing. Predictions up by Toledo 1-3", but it's pretty windy, already seeing drifting in my driveway.


----------



## bobcat (Feb 5, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Northwest Ohio, snowing. Predictions up by Toledo 1-3", but it's pretty windy, already seeing drifting in my driveway.



Alot of rain and wind in Southern N C on the coast.


----------



## urple2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Youbetcha... calling for 8-18"


----------



## Kay H (Feb 5, 2010)

It didn't start until after 5 PM but it is really comimg down.  Another one of those southern will get more snow than northern areas.  Pat, this is just practice for when you move to SC.


----------



## luv2vacation (Feb 5, 2010)

Kay H said:


> It didn't start until after 5 PM but it is really comimg down.  Another one of those southern will get more snow than northern areas.  Pat, this is just practice for when you move to SC.



I'm also in South Jersey.  It's coming down like crazy here - a heavy, wet snow.  It will be a b***h to shovel!  They're still saying could get up to 18" here.  Still better than Northern VA, where my daughter lives.  Surprisingly, this will be the third time this winter that they get significantly more snow than us.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 5, 2010)

No, but it's been raining pretty good here, just south of Los Angeles International Airport (LAX). 

Looks like we will have rain for most of the weekend....rain I can live with....lots and lots of snow like y'all are having back east....no thanks  

Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Moosie (Feb 5, 2010)

Nothing going on here in Ma, nor is it expected to.  Gosh all of those of  you in the South of us are really getting a huge storm on the eve of our blizzard of 78!

Interesting tonight they are blaming it on  El Nińo, which I thought was a west coast thing. 


Good luck to all of you as it will be doing a lot of damage, and hope people stay off the roads.


----------



## csudell (Feb 5, 2010)

luv2vacation said:


> I'm also in South Jersey.  It's coming down like crazy here - a heavy, wet snow.  It will be a b***h to shovel!  They're still saying could get up to 18" here.  Still better than Northern VA, where my daughter lives.  Surprisingly, this will be the third time this winter that they get significantly more snow than us.



I'm in South Jersey too.  Hubby came back 40 minutes ago from getting gas and said there were 5 inches on the ground and its only been snowing a few hours.,


----------



## janej (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is Northern Virginia, we got about a foot already.  We had a power outage at 7:30 pm.  That was scary.  Lucky, power is back by 10pm.  Both of my neighbors went out and shoveled their driveway in heavy snow.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 6, 2010)

Snow was predicted here in Wrightwood, but so far, just rain. It has washed away some of our snow from the last storm, so we are down to about 18 inches to 2 feet.
Liz


----------



## Pat H (Feb 6, 2010)

It's started here. The ground is covered but it's not snowing heavily.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 6, 2010)

It's coming down pretty slowly, but nonetheless we've got about 12" so far. We just went out and cleared most of it, as we're expecting a lot more overnight.  It's kind of sticky stuff, so the snowblower kept clogging and it was heavy to shovel.  It's pretty, though, and we have nowhere to go.


----------



## stevedmatt (Feb 6, 2010)

We're also in SJ. By looking out the window, I'm guessing we have 8-9" now. Tough to tell for sure since it's drifting, but the is about a 15" drift 20' outside my front door. The local ABC is predicting 24-30" in my area.


----------



## jamstew (Feb 6, 2010)

Not in central Texas, thankfully


----------



## Carta (Feb 6, 2010)

Just a dusting... It stopped hours ago... Wilkes-Barre,PA

I'm checking out Philly tv channels; they're getting clobbered..


----------



## irish (Feb 6, 2010)

just a dusting here on long island...sure hope it stays that way.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Feb 6, 2010)

I live just northwest of Philly. We've got at least 8", still coming down. DH is out plowing so it's just me here all by my lonesome.


----------



## urple2 (Feb 6, 2010)

19". Still snowing!


----------



## luv2vacation (Feb 6, 2010)

In South Jersey - Hubby just measured out in the front yard w/the tape measure.  Not official, but he got 14".  Ugh!!!!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 6, 2010)

North end of Columbus, OH :     13"

The middle  ~8 inches were very wet/heavy.....  Lots of Tylenol today


----------



## PGtime (Feb 6, 2010)

This is the 3rd large storm in a row.  I've lived in and around Richmond since 1982 and have NEVER seen this much snow.  I'm sure this is all due to global warming...    Usually we get rain or freezing rain.  Or, when we get snow, you wouldn't know it within 2-3 days, as it melts quickly.  We got 14 inches last week and about the same 3 weeks ago.  

Paul


----------



## PGtime (Feb 6, 2010)

Don't want to hijack this thread, but why do so many shovel their driveways?  I understand if you have a steep slope, but otherwise, who cares?   Maybe I feel that way because I have 5000 square feet of driveway   (I know because I remember seeing it on the quotes when we asphalted it a couple of years ago).

Just curious,

Paul


----------



## Nickfromct (Feb 6, 2010)

No snow in southwestern CT


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 6, 2010)

*Fret Not.  Hijacking Discussion Topics Is A Longstanding TUG-BBS Tradition.*




PGtime said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread, but why do so many shovel their driveways?  I understand if you have a steep slope, but otherwise, who cares?


Around here, we never shovel any snow unless The Chief Of Staff feels a need to get out & about.  Then we shovel.  Otherwise, we wait for natural, organic, ecological solar power to take care of it effortlessly. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 6, 2010)

I do live in a warm area but the weather is not sunny and warm. It is snowing in the mountains around here and pouring rain. That is a good thing as we have been in a drought. It is not good for the people visiting here on vacation.

I hope none of you are planning on visiting California in the next couple of months as February and March are the wettest months of the year and it looks like we will get lots of rain this year. The temperatures are well below normal.


----------



## Kay H (Feb 6, 2010)

There is 1 1/2 feet on my deck railing but less on the ground..Snowing on and off this AM.  DH went around our driveway several times in his jeep to pack it down and is now out walking in the snow.  I'm in for the duration.  I think I was meant to be a bear.  I love to hibernate.:whoopie:


----------



## RDB (Feb 6, 2010)

PGtime said:


> This is the 3rd large storm in a row.  I've lived in and around Richmond since 1982 and have NEVER seen this much snow.  I'm sure this is all due to global warming...    ... Paul



Yeah, the warmer the planet becomes, the more show you will get. There's not much you can do about it but maybe buy a blower.   
Wait till you get 12" filled with rain and frozen. You'll then see why removal becomes important.

That is why we chose to live closer to the Bay. Drive up 64 and it is a different winter by the time we hit Toana area.

All the storm snow got gone with rain last night. Now it is a fine snow and 34 at 11 AM.  Tonight there will be icy surfaces.


----------



## PGtime (Feb 6, 2010)

RDB said:


> Yeah, the warmer the planet becomes, the more show you will get. There's not much you can do about it but maybe buy a blower.
> Wait till you get 12" filled with rain and frozen. You'll then see why removal becomes important.
> 
> That is why we chose to live closer to the Bay. Drive up 64 and it is a different winter by the time we hit Toana area.
> ...



You know, it really is amazing that within (arguably, without traffic or bad weather) within ~1.5 - 2 hours drive, you can have 2 feet of snow in northern VA, 6-8 inches in Richmond and rain in Yorktown or VA Beach.

Paul


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 6, 2010)

No snow, but it *is* raining.

Fern


----------



## pjrose (Feb 6, 2010)

No longer snowing, and about 21" in our back yard.  The driveway has less, b/c we did the first 8-10" at midnight, but I haven't actually been out to check.  I, too, am a bear who would prefer to hibernate.

The person we call when it's too much for us to handle sold his equipment and moved to Florida


----------



## Pat H (Feb 6, 2010)

It must have stopped snowing right after I went to bed. We got 1" at most. It's dark and gloomy but not snowing. Another storm is predicted for midweek but this one will be north instead of south.

Why do we shovel?
1) Have to go to work/get out and don't have 4 wheel drive or high clearance vehicle.
2) It gets icy when you keep driving over it.
3) It doesn't melt until Spring.
4) I don't want to fall walking out to the mailbox.
5) I don't want the UPS guy to fall deliviering a package.
6) And as I told my kids when they were teens - "Because I said so!".


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 6, 2010)

It's been snowing here all morning which is a surprise because we weren't supposed to get any of the flakes from this storm.  Visibility is way down with the wind whipping snow everywhere but it's not accumulating.  They say our next chance for a big storm may be Wednesday or Thursday, too soon yet to call it.

Yep, we shovel every storm because otherwise it would pile up all winter long and create dangerous conditions.  We don't get many mid-winter melts.

Stay safe and warm, everyone.


----------



## mbeach89 (Feb 6, 2010)

13 1/2 " here in west central ohio.   Blowing/drifting.  Love it!


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 6, 2010)

15 inches in Limerick, PA


----------



## hipslo (Feb 6, 2010)

Just measured 25 inches in my front yard, just NW of Baltimore, still snowing but seems to be tapering off.  Took a drive around town in the jeep this morning, which is always lots of fun. Only tough going was my street, which still hasnt been plowed, but I was able to stay in the tracks made by the large pickup trucks that have been in plowing driveways.  All other driving was on roads that have been plowed, though they probably had anywhere from 6 inches to a foot of fresh snow on them.  Thinking about a day trip to the local ski resort in southern pa tomorrow, conditions should be great!


----------



## amanven (Feb 6, 2010)

PGtime said:


> This is the 3rd large storm in a row.  I've lived in and around Richmond since 1982 and have NEVER seen this much snow.  I'm sure this is all due to global warming...    Usually we get rain or freezing rain.  Or, when we get snow, you wouldn't know it within 2-3 days, as it melts quickly.  We got 14 inches last week and about the same 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Paul



It's not due to global warming.  It's due to the fact ElNino is starting up again AND the North Atlantic Oscillation is in place right now.  In laymans terms, you are getting all that snow because ElNino and the NAO have positioned the jetstream to be right over the mid Atlantic states and the succession of storms are all following along the track of the jet stream.  Until there is a weakening of the NAO that storm track won't move for at least a few weeks.  Here in Southwestern Ontario, all those storms are passing just south of us so there is has been barely more than an inch of snow on the ground for all of January.  From a shovelling standpoint it has been great but if you own a snowmobile and love to ride the trails you have to go somewhere else because the sledding around here has been a complete bust.  I suspect sooner or later our luck will run out and one of those storms will move just far enough north to whack SW Ontario big time.


----------



## luv2vacation (Feb 6, 2010)

On the news just now (officially) 24.3" in Cherry Hill, NJ and 26.7" in the city of Philadelphia.  (I am pretty much dead center between the two.   )

Seems about right for what Hubby and I just finished shoveling.  This was our third round - this time we cleared just enough of the drive to get the car out and cleared the car.  Last night, we had the foresight to park the car all the way at the street end of the drive.   

Anybody live near Falls Church, VA?  I was wondering how much they got.  My daughter lives there with her fiance and my beautiful little 4-month old grandson.  I could call and ask, but for two very intelligent people, they are really clueless about some things.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 6, 2010)

*We Are Just A Hop & Skip & Jump From Falls Church VA.*




luv2vacation said:


> Anybody live near Falls Church, VA?


Click here for a sketchy report, including [hotlinked] photo. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## PGtime (Feb 6, 2010)

amanven said:


> It's not due to global warming.  It's due to the fact ElNino is starting up again AND the North Atlantic Oscillation is in place right now.  In laymans terms, you are getting all that snow because ElNino and the NAO have positioned the jetstream to be right over the mid Atlantic states and the succession of storms are all following along the track of the jet stream.  Until there is a weakening of the NAO that storm track won't move for at least a few weeks.  Here in Southwestern Ontario, all those storms are passing just south of us so there is has been barely more than an inch of snow on the ground for all of January.  From a shovelling standpoint it has been great but if you own a snowmobile and love to ride the trails you have to go somewhere else because the sledding around here has been a complete bust.  I suspect sooner or later our luck will run out and one of those storms will move just far enough north to whack SW Ontario big time.




Agreed it's not due to global warming; just a joke...


----------



## luv2vacation (Feb 6, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for a sketchy report, including [hotlinked] photo.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Thanks for the reply Alan.  Yes, I knew it was on top of leftover snow from last week.  BTW, we drove home in that lovely mess last week... had done an overnight visit (Fri/Sat) to see my daughter and grandson.  _And_ we drove down there to pick up my daughter and grandson right after the snow storm the Saturday before Christmas.  We'll be back again next weekend unless they come up here and I'm sure the snow will _still be there_.  :annoyed:
Getting really tired of this snowy mess... but not letting it stop us from seeing our darling grandson!


----------



## judyjht (Feb 6, 2010)

Boston - Nothing!!  Nadda - Zilch - 0 - YEA for us!!!


----------



## Tia (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowing now, but it was raining a while ago and snowing before that, so the mtns must be getting snow.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 6, 2010)

pjrose said:


> The person we call when it's too much for us to handle sold his equipment and moved to Florida


Because it became too much for him to handle? 

It has fairly warm here in the Salt Lake City area.  We had some wet fog this morning but it cleared up.  Some of the snow and ice is melting and I was able to get a little more of that ice dam in the next door neighbor's street gutter cleaned out.  It causes melt water to pool at the base of my driveway during the day and that little lake re-freezes at night causing a very slippery entrance to my driveway.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2010)

We'd sure like to have some. Out here in S. Idaho our reservoirs are low and the mountain snowpack we rely on for irrigation and recreation is no better than 60% of 'normal'. The river rafting, fishing and ripening of the wheat, corn, potatoes and sugar beets and those who's livelihood depends on water will suffer in August.

I see that Vancouver is trucking snow in for the Winter Olympics. 

I know you folks in the mid-Atlantic states would like us to have your excess, it just doesn't work out that way.

Jim Ricks


----------



## geekette (Feb 6, 2010)

PGtime said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread, but why do so many shovel their driveways?  I understand if you have a steep slope, but otherwise, who cares?   Maybe I feel that way because I have 5000 square feet of driveway   (I know because I remember seeing it on the quotes when we asphalted it a couple of years ago).
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> Paul



I don't, unless we can't get teh cars thru, in the 6-8" range.  we don't have a large vehicle to ride over it with.  

I am otherwise in the Who Cares camp.  If we didn't have people coming tomorrow, I wouldn't have worried about it.  I would never make my guests go thru deep snow.


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 6, 2010)

No snow here in Puerto Vallarta. BUT there was a week with quite a bit of rain, and at least one day was a washout. Odd for the dry season, but locals say it is becaus of El Nino.


----------



## AMJ (Feb 7, 2010)

We got about 2 feet of snow and are expecting more snow on Tuesday.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 7, 2010)

I spotted some of the tiniest snowflakes I've ever seen yesterday, here in "Hotlanta". It was kinda cute.


----------



## RDB (Feb 7, 2010)

RDB said:


> ....  All the storm snow got gone with rain last night. Now it is a fine snow and 34 at 11 AM.  Tonight there will be icy surfaces.



This morning we woke to see this.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 8, 2010)

The weatherman said Philly is going to get socked again this week.   I'm glad DH is in Missisissippi this week.


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 8, 2010)

We've got 20 inches of snow and no power/cable/telephone- all off since Saturday.  At work now so can get on the internet.  Ugh- we are so tired of this weather and they are calling for more tomorrow and this coming weekend.  Hope our power gets back on before then.

tlwmkw.


----------



## geekette (Feb 8, 2010)

AMJ said:


> We got about 2 feet of snow and are expecting more snow on Tuesday.



yeah, you guys are getting POUNDED!

we're expecting another 4-8" Tues into Weds.  Sending sunshine along to those who need some slight melting.  it's helping clear our roads.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I spotted some of the tiniest snowflakes I've ever seen yesterday, here in "Hotlanta". It was kinda cute.



My Dad used to say, "big flakes, little snow - little flakes, big snow."  Don't know if it's an old Indian saying like he said it was, but the worst of our storms do seem to begin with those tiny little flakes.

Good news for your husband this week, Rose.  I've been through winters with Don traveling like you're having now and remember watching for weather reports in other cities.  That's just not fun.

tlwmkw, up here in Boston the Blizzard of '78 was as bad as it was because less than a week before we'd had a storm that put an 18" base on the ground.  Boston shut down for a week after that blizzard, and we have the equipment to deal with mountains of snow usually.  That was the one and only time I'd ever seen front-end loaders and dump trucks working in tandem to clear away snow.  I hope you get your power back soon and don't get another pile on top of the one you've already got.  Stay safe.


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 8, 2010)

The St. Louis area is about to get 4-6" of snow.  We've been lucky this season.  I've only had to shovel once.  There has been a lot of rain though.


----------



## mo1950 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Southern Oklahoma*

Southern Oklahoma is supposed to receive about 3 inches of snow today and then again on Thursday.

We go 4 to 5 years usually without snow and then it usually melts off by noon.  Thursday will be our fourth this year.  We had a blizzard on Christmas Eve with close to a foot of snow.

So, like everyone else, our weather has been highly unusual this year.


----------



## Kay H (Feb 8, 2010)

2 feet still on the ground.  Sunny but very cold so not much melting.  Weather report: 12 t 18 inches tomorrow night.  At least we have heat and electricity , which many do not.  Also it is very pretty but I've about had it.  Can't wait to hit Mexico in 19 days.  I'd better not get stuck on the east coast.:annoyed:


----------



## Pat H (Feb 8, 2010)

14-20" of snow predicted for NE PA, northern Jersey, NY & Long Island. A little less for Philly and southern NJ. That's based on one of the tracks. If the storm takes the other possible track, it will push the snow more to the south but not to the extent of the last storm.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 8, 2010)

It's been snowing in Denver all day, and part of the day yesterday, with some light and some heavy snow.  But it hasn't built to a lot of snow, probably about four inches or so.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Here It Comes Again.*

Official forecast here is for 10-20 inches of new snow between noon Tuesday & 7PM Wednesday.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 8, 2010)

Our forecast is another foot or more Tuesday night through Wednesday going down to 3000 feet in the San Gabriel Mountains. New storm coming in tomorrow afternoon.
Liz


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 9, 2010)

The last time I listened to the weather report we aren't getting any this week.  The jet stream is carrying it past us.  I don't enjoy shoveling snow and I hate driving on slippery roads, but we need the moisture.  (northern Utah)


----------



## Nickfromct (Feb 9, 2010)

Pat H said:


> 14-20" of snow predicted for NE PA, northern Jersey, NY & Long Island. A little less for Philly and southern NJ. That's based on one of the tracks. If the storm takes the other possible track, it will push the snow more to the south but not to the extent of the last storm.



Looks like CT isn't going to escape this one. 8-13 inches forecast for tomorrow along the shoreline, less inland.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 9, 2010)

First "big snow" of the season here in NW Ohio. Looking at 6-9" total, but it will be blowing and drifting(very flat here, so it's a big problem). 

Schools closed today and probably tomorrow.


----------



## KathyAH475 (Feb 9, 2010)

31 inches from the blizzard Feb 4-5 here, and now coming down fast again right now!  Schools have been closed since Monday, and are closed all this week.  I leave for Cancun this Sunday (Grand Mayan Riviera) and hope its sunny!  I tried adding a pic but didn't know how.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 9, 2010)

Schools closed tomorrow (and I happen to be off).  We are expecting 12 -18 inches this time.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 9, 2010)

*It Is Snowing Where We Are Right Now.*

It's a regular _Winter Wonderland_ around here. 

Sheesh.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 9, 2010)

Snowing, snowing, snowing here. Big white flakes, about 4 inches since noon. It's even snowing down in the desert at 3000 feet.
Liz


----------



## stevedmatt (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, snowing once again... only expecting 8-14 this time. That's like a dusting nowadays.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 9, 2010)

Just blew around 4-6" from the l-o-n-g driveway and shoveled the "parking lot" at the top.  Left the turnaround alone.  The worst is to come overnight; I just hope it's not too much to handle in the morning like it was Saturday.

DD's BFF is spending the night(s) here, and we don't have to go to work, so as long as I have internet I'll be fine


----------



## Pat H (Feb 9, 2010)

Still no snow here. They have already canceled school so it'll be funny if we don't get any snow at all. Won't be the first time that happened.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm betting you don't want to hear I went surfing this morning, before work. :ignore:


----------



## Pat H (Feb 9, 2010)

UWSurfer said:


> I'm betting you don't want to hear I went surfing this morning, before work. :ignore:



Not unless it was snow surfboarding!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 9, 2010)

You folks out there where stuff is falling from the sky, please take care. We don't want to hear of accidents, heart attacks, anything like that. Whether it's snow, rain, mudslides in CA or whatever, you will be in our thoughts. This will pass.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 9, 2010)

Snow day here in the Southern California mountains and high desert.
Liz


----------



## Nickfromct (Feb 10, 2010)

Its snowing like crazy in Southern CT today. Could get up to 16 inches by the time its all over.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 10, 2010)

Snow started here within the last hour, a few hours later than anticipated.  Like the weathermen say, that usually means the storm is moving slower and will pack a bigger wallop.  Last night they were predicting about a foot before tomorrow morning, we'll see.  Boston announced last night that school would be closed today, most of the towns around me announced half-days.

I used to love winter, it was my favorite season.  Not any more.  The cold makes me want to hibernate.  But I do still love snow.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 10, 2010)

UWSurfer said:


> I'm betting you don't want to hear I went surfing this morning, before work. :ignore:



That's funny; I had a very detailed dream of being on the beach in Cancun!  I remember the feel of the sand, seeing boats, lots of people, beach waiters.....

Too bad it was just a dream


----------



## pjrose (Feb 10, 2010)

ok after clearing a bunch about 12 hours ago, and another roughly 6" at 7:30 AM, we're gonna go out in another hour or two and do some more.  My estimate is around 12+ inches so far, more than our blower can handle, hence the multiple clearings.

It's really beautiful, much like the photo in post 52, but a lot deeper.


----------



## Kay H (Feb 10, 2010)

Woke up this AM and looked outside at less than 1 inch of new snow. Now it's getting dark, snowing all around us but not here, and listening to forecast of freezing rain and more snow today.  Have no idea where all this snow will go when it melts.  We've had a wet winter so far and the ground is saturated.  Sounds like flooding in the future.

This better be all gone in 2 weeks when I head to Mexico.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 10, 2010)

About 8" so far and it is snowing heavily. Pine tree branches are very weighed down. Luckily there are no trees close to the house. I would expect that there will be falling trees & wires and power outages before the end of the storm.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 10, 2010)

*Back Deck Snow Accumulation.*

Somebody else's back deck, not ours -- but pretty much what ours looks like right now, only ours is worse if anything.  

Plus, it's still snowing & the wind is blowing & it's mighty cold outside. 





-- hotlinked -- ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Nickfromct (Feb 10, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Somebody else's back deck, not ours -- but pretty much what ours looks like right now, only ours is worse if anything.
> 
> Plus, it's still snowing & the wind is blowing & it's mighty cold outside.
> 
> ...



That's alot of snow!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 10, 2010)

*Tell Me About It.*




Nickfromct said:


> That's alot of snow!


Plus, it's still coming down. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## swift (Feb 10, 2010)

It is snowing where we are headed. Think warm thoughts for me. I am leaving tonight on a red eye with 51 high school students to New York so that they can go to Broadway workshops and do some touring. So far the flight has not been canceled since they think that by the time we are to land it should be settled down. I am going to freeze my butt off for sure. I complain when it gets down in the 50's here in California!!!


----------



## Larry (Feb 10, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Somebody else's back deck, not ours -- but pretty much what ours looks like right now, only ours is worse if anything.
> 
> Plus, it's still snowing & the wind is blowing & it's mighty cold outside.
> 
> ...



Hey that looks like my back deck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjrose (Feb 10, 2010)

Larry said:


> Hey that looks like my back deck!!!!!!!!!!



my thoughts exactly.  I took a pic, but can't find the tiny USB cable to upload it with.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 10, 2010)

pjrose said:


> my thoughts exactly.  I took a pic, but can't find the tiny USB cable to upload it with.



If you have a card reader on your computer you can upload directly from the sd or memory card.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 10, 2010)

ricoba said:


> If you have a card reader on your computer you can upload directly from the sd or memory card.



Duh.....I'm embarrassed.....  I'll do it later.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 10, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Duh.....I'm embarrassed.....  I'll do it later.



Don't be embarrassed, I wasn't even sure if you had a card reader on the computer.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 11, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> The last time I listened to the weather report we aren't getting any this week. The jet stream is carrying it past us. I don't enjoy shoveling snow and I hate driving on slippery roads, but we need the moisture. (northern Utah)


Well, _now_ it is coming down and I didn't expect any.  I'm trying to be positive about this but I have places to go today.

DH drove from Jackson, Mississippi to Atlanta early this morning.  He has to drive back tomorrow and they say they may get snow.


----------



## Petra (Feb 11, 2010)

*Ready or not...*

Had a neighbor tell me that 49 states have got snow and Florida is the last hold out. I live in the panhandle and the chances are good it's coming our way. They have already cancelled school in several counties for tomorrow! I sure do feel for you folks in the east! 

Happy days.


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 11, 2010)

Petra said:


> Had a neighbor tell me that 49 states have got snow and Florida is the last hold out. I live in the panhandle and the chances are good it's coming our way. They have already cancelled school in several counties for tomorrow! I sure do feel for you folks in the east!
> 
> Happy days.





Well, we  had cold rain all day today here in Houston so it's headed your way.
They said Dallas got 6-8 in of snow today.


----------



## mo1950 (Feb 12, 2010)

We received at least 8 inches of snow here in southern Oklahoma yesterday - a phenomenon for our part of the country.

Of course the kids are going crazy; they absolutely love it - snow is a rarity here.   Well, maybe I should say it USED to be a rarity.  We normally get a very small amount of snow once every four or five years.    This winter we have had three large snowfalls, one a blizzard with a foot of snow - the most in Oklahoma history.


----------



## sumlo (Feb 12, 2010)

Unfortunately it is snowing all the time and I really want it to stop. I actually love snow but now it is too much. Where is the spring??? Hopefully it will stop soon. I do not want to leave my flat because it is sooo cold outside.


----------



## vacationdoc (Feb 12, 2010)

*Southern snow*

Flew back from the Big Island Sunday in time to see the Saints win the Super Bowl.  All us old timers have said that Hades would freeze over before the Saints won.  Today I have 6 inches on the ground and and the white stuff is still falling.  Imagine that.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 12, 2010)

It'd be interesting to know where the snow is falling, but some TUGgers don't have their location noted......


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 12, 2010)

DH called to say he is driving back to Jackson, Mississippi today.   It is difficult for us to understand how a few inches of snow, or even a foot of snow, can cause such hysteria.  We realize that it can cause major traffic problems for people who are not used to, nor equipped, to drive in it. The news reported 200 traffic accidents in Dallas due to the snow.  But the news reported that Pensacola, which has only received rain so far, is shutting down schools.  

Did you see the news article about the Chicago man who had retired to Pensacola and was surprised the Starbucks had delayed opening due to rainy weather?  We northen folks have a hard time understanding the hysteria.  A foot of snow is nothing.  I guess it is all what you are used to.  *Put me in the muggy south on a hot summer day and I cannot function at all.*

What I do not fathom, though, is the airlines.  American and Delta are reported to have cancelled hundreds, maybe over a thousand flights due to a few inches (or at most a foot) of snow.  They fly in and out of northern airports all winter long, every winter, with more snow than that.  Why does it cause cancelled flights in Dallas or Atlanta?  Is it because those airports don't have the equipment to clear the runways?  Just wondering.  I mean, an airline routinely flies out of an airport with two feet of snow but can't land at one with 3 inches?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 12, 2010)

pjrose said:


> It'd be interesting to know where the snow is falling, but some TUGgers don't have their location noted......



I live in a little unincorporated section of Los Angeles County called Rancho Dominguez or Dominguez Hills, between the cities of Long Beach/Carson and Compton...and to answer the question...no it's not snowing here today and the weather is forecast to be in the high 70's through the weekend and into next week...so while some of y'all will be shoveling and shivering...I'm thinkin' it will be a great weekend for a BBQ in the backyard!   

(I do apologize...but sometimes I just can't stop myself from braggin' on our weather though it has been a bit rainy due to el nino this year.)


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> ......Is it because those airports don't have the equipment to clear the runways?  Just wondering.  I mean, an airline routinely flies out of an airport with two feet of snow but can't land at one with 3 inches?



Most major airports would have (barely) enough equipment to clear runways- they can borrow it from the highway dep't if needed, but it's unlikely they have aircraft de-icing equipment or a supply of de-icing fluid sufficient to treat a large number of aircraft.

Modern aircraft surfaces are shaped in such a way that the additional weight and build-up of even a layer of frost- let alone inches-to feet of snow/ice will keep them from flying. Not a good situation with hundreds of people aboard. Better to stop operations until conditions improve than fly into an airport where they wouldn't be able to depart, thus tying up the whole country's air-travel system. It's bad enough as it is.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2010)

ricoba said:


> ...so while some of y'all will be shoveling and shivering...I'm thinkin' it will be a great weekend for a BBQ in the backyard!



I'm the better part of 650 miles North of Rick. It'll be in the 50's here this afternoon. I'm putting a pork loin in the smoker after lunch. It should produce a 1/2 inch smoke ring and be ~160 by dinnertime. 

Shovel carefully..... Jim


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 12, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Most major airports would have (barely) enough equipment to clear runways- they can borrow it from the highway dep't if needed, but it's unlikely they have aircraft de-icing equipment or a supply of de-icing fluid sufficient to treat a large number of aircraft.
> 
> Modern aircraft surfaces are shaped in such a way that the additional weight and build-up of even a layer of frost- let alone inches-to feet of snow/ice will keep them from flying. Not a good situation with hundreds of people aboard. Better to stop operations until conditions improve than fly into an airport where they wouldn't be able to depart, thus tying up the whole country's air-travel system. It's bad enough as it is.
> 
> Jim Ricks


 
Thanks, Jim,  I'd forgotten about the de-icing part.  I guess there would be no need to keep a supply of that (plus the needed equipment) on hand if you only need it once every decade.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 12, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I'm the better part of 1000 miles North of Rick. It'll be in the 50's here this afternoon. I'm putting a pork loin in the smoker after lunch. It should produce a 1/2 inch smoke ring and be ~160 by dinnertime.
> 
> Shovel carefully..... Jim


Jim, stop talking abour your smoker!  It  makes my mouth water and I cannot have smoked meats any more.  You are being needlessly cruel.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 12, 2010)

*It really is a crazy winter!*

The main reason I am moving to Sun City Hilton Head is to get away from snow & winter. I just got a phone call with a weather alert for a winter storm warning tonight into tomorrow. They are expecting snow. The recording also mentioned that they don't do snow removal except for the main roads.

I'm still looking for that snowman smilie!!


----------



## TUGfan (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful snow in Columbia, SC!  Could get up to 4 inches!

We haven't seen more than an inch since 2003! Rarely a dusting.

We LOVE it here!!!


----------



## bobcat (Feb 12, 2010)

TUGfan said:


> Beautiful snow in Columbia, SC!  Could get up to 4 inches!
> 
> We haven't seen more than an inch since 2003! Rarely a dusting.
> 
> We LOVE it here!!!



Snowing in Southern N C coast. We may receive 2to 4 ins. Wow. Weather is sure crazy this year.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2010)

*Snow Showers Forecast For Monday.*

That's nothing. 

The way things have been going, unless we're getting 12+ inches, we scarcely pay attention. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carol C (Feb 13, 2010)

Pat H said:


> Storms are not here yet in the Pocono Mountains. We're only expected to get 3-6". Philly is bracing for a top ten snowstorm. It amazes me that Philly normally gets so little snow when it is so cold there in the winter.
> 
> So what's it doing where you are? Those of you in warm areas, you really don't need to chime in and tell us how nice your weather is!



Update: we're officially snowed in here...intown Atlanta is impassable on secondary roads.   Call out the national guard, hellllppppp!!! :rofl:


----------



## Glynda (Feb 13, 2010)

*Charleston*

It even snowed last night in Charleston, SC!

Our daughter and granddaughter drove to NC last weekend so granddaughter could see her first snow and then this weekend it snowed at her own house!


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 13, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I live in a little unincorporated section of Los Angeles County called Rancho Dominguez or Dominguez Hills, between the cities of Long Beach/Carson and Compton...and to answer the question...no it's not snowing here today and the weather is forecast to be in the high 70's through the weekend and into next week...so while some of y'all will be shoveling and shivering...I'm thinkin' it will be a great weekend for a BBQ in the backyard!
> 
> (I do apologize...but sometimes I just can't stop myself from braggin' on our weather though it has been a bit rainy due to el nino this year.)



Our son's soccer team played in the regional NCAA Div II tournament against Cal State Dominguez Hills in November 2008 at CSUDH. Our son is a coach of the men's soccer at Midwestern State University Wichita Falls Texas. CSUDH won 2-1 and went on to win the national championship.

We stayed for 4 nights at the Doubletree hotel in Carson for the tournament.

By the way, it is over 70 right now.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, it's a whopping 27 degrees here!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 13, 2010)

The snow stop falling around noon day in the Hampton Roads, VA area.  It's has snow the last three (3) Saturday's morning in Hampton Roads area.

The weather forecast for tonight is for more snow on Sunday morning.


----------



## mo1950 (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay, it started snowing here (southern Oklahoma) again - started about an hour ago.  Our fourth snow this winter - and usually only receive one very light snow once every four or five years.

The forecast is for approximately one inch.   But so far the forecasts have been grossly wrong this season.  For instance, we were supposed to receive one to three inches on Christmas Eve, and we received twelve inches.

But, have to say, I can't complain too much.  Not when I see what many of you in other parts of the country are receiving.

I hope all of you keep safe and warm.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 14, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Our son's soccer team played in the regional NCAA Div II tournament against Cal State Dominguez Hills in November 2008 at CSUDH. Our son is a coach of the men's soccer at Midwestern State University Wichita Falls Texas. CSUDH won 2-1 and went on to win the national championship.
> 
> We stayed for 4 nights at the Doubletree hotel in Carson for the tournament.
> 
> By the way, it is over 70 right now.




My daughter who graduates this year from Port of Los Angeles High School in San Pedro, is accepted at CSUDH ...which is much much closer to us to get her to University than it is to high school! 

Currently here it's 80.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 14, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I'm the better part of 650 miles North of Rick. It'll be in the 50's here this afternoon. I'm putting a pork loin in the smoker after lunch. It should produce a 1/2 inch smoke ring and be ~160 by dinnertime.
> 
> Shovel carefully..... Jim




I am doing a beef brisket tomorrow in my Weber grill...the weather is to be in the high 70's to mid 80's... :whoopie:

Say, didn't you buy some fancy contraption last year for smoking & bbq?  How is that thing working out?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 14, 2010)

ricoba said:


> .....didn't you buy some fancy contraption last year for smoking & bbq?  How is that thing working out?



I did buy a Louisiana Grill http://www.countrysmokers.com/ though I don't know how 'fancy' it is. It's very nice to be able to just set the thermostat and push the 'start' button. I've been able to use it all winter, though it isn't insulated. I've sealed it up a bit and reduced the amount of pellets I burn. The pellets are a significant expense- about $.70/lb delivered.

I put a pork loin in it 4 hours ago at 180 on applewood and will turn it up to 350 to finish in an hour or so. I did beer-can chicken in it Super Bowl Sunday. Have done whole turkey, brisket, lots of ribs and salmon. It's kinda addictive.

At Christmas, I sent out bundles of trout, salmon, beef jerky, and cold smoked gouda cheese. Had to tell the recipients not to talk with their mouths full. 

Thanks for asking...... Jim


----------



## ricoba (Feb 14, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I did buy a Louisiana Grill http://www.countrysmokers.com/ though I don't know how 'fancy' it is. It's very nice to be able to just set the thermostat and push the 'start' button. I've been able to use it all winter, though it isn't insulated. I've sealed it up a bit and reduced the amount of pellets I burn. The pellets are a significant expense- about $.70/lb delivered.
> 
> I put a pork loin in it 4 hours ago at 180 on applewood and will turn it up to 350 to finish in an hour or so. I did beer-can chicken in it Super Bowl Sunday. Have done whole turkey, brisket, lots of ribs and salmon. It's kinda addictive.
> 
> ...



Well it seems pretty cool using pellets...so maybe it isn't "fancy" but the technology is interesting...Do you use pellets to heat a stove in the house also, or is it just for the grill?  I am not even sure if we can buy pellets down here in SoCal...probably can, but they aren't a common item.

I keep thinking of buying another grill/smoker, but I just love the simplicity of my little old Weber Gold Kettle. 

I am thinking that this year I may get a Smokenator 1000 though

Kind of cruel for us to be talking about Grilling & BBQ, when other TUGGERS are shoveling!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 14, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Well it seems pretty cool using pellets...so maybe it isn't "fancy" but the technology is interesting...Do you use pellets to heat a stove in the house also, or is it just for the grill? I keep thinking of buying another grill/smoker, but I just love the simplicity of my little old Weber



We don't use pellets for heat, though many people hereabouts do. The heating pellets- usually fir and spruce- are cheap, about 6 cents/lb or less. I have used them in the grill, but I prefer to use hickory, apple, alder, or mesquite pellets made for BBQ.

They will be readily available in your area. Check pool/patio stores, Look up the name 'Traeger' in the phone book- they originated the genre, though other makers(IMO) have surpassed them. This is one of my fave outlets, and they include shipping in the price of grills and pellets. http://pelletgrilloutlet.com/

I think we've hijacked this thread enough, so if we need to continue grill talk, let's start another thread. Apologies to the shovelers out there... Jim


----------



## TUGfan (Feb 14, 2010)

TUGfan said:


> Beautiful snow in Columbia, SC!  Could get up to 4 inches!
> 
> We haven't seen more than an inch since 2003! Rarely a dusting.
> 
> We LOVE it here!!!



We ended up with 7 inches in Columbia, SC!  We have lived here for 35 years and have never seen this much snow. It was beautiful while it lasted and we did not lose power!!! Only a few patches left today.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 15, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Currently here it's 80.



It went over 80 at our home yesterday. My Son in Law and I spent the afternoon outside relaxing in our spa. The forecast is for more of the same.

We spent 3 nights last week at Agua Caliente resort/casino in Rancho Mirage ( Palm Springs area ). We had a beautiful view from our suite of the snow covered mountains.


----------

